# Does anyone have a Quaker and cockatiel?



## maddienaidan (Jan 25, 2017)

My husbands aunt has a shaker parrot. She is badly neglected. I have 2 cockatiels one is adopted from people who didn't want him bc he screams, he screams but he's relatively new to us and scared of hands.
Anyway, the Quaker is in a budgie sizes cage. No perches no toys screams all the time. She is a heavy indoor smoker and she leaves the bird closes up in her bedroom with the lights turned off.
My heart is breaking....but I'm not sure if I can handle her, she is more than 12 years old. Oh and she is missing feathers all around her neck. I'm not sure about having her with the tiels and if I can take another screaming bird. There's no guarantee its gonna get better. 
Please tell me the good bad and ugly about having these 2 species

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Is it possible you could take him at least on a trial basis? If it doesn't work out, you could always relinquish him to a shelter or find him a new home. It'd be much better than the situation he's in now.

Quakers are loud, very smart, and very opinionated. I love mine on his good days - he's very expressive and chatty - but he really pushes my limits on his bad days. Recovery could be long and difficult for a quaker that badly neglected.


----------



## maddienaidan (Jan 25, 2017)

Jaguar said:


> Is it possible you could take him at least on a trial basis? If it doesn't work out, you could always relinquish him to a shelter or find him a new home. It'd be much better than the situation he's in now.
> 
> Quakers are loud, very smart, and very opinionated. I love mine on his good days - he's very expressive and chatty - but he really pushes my limits on his bad days. Recovery could be long and difficult for a quaker that badly neglected.


Yes but aunt comes over often if I don't have the parrot she may get mad at me. I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings but the bird is suffering

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## EllenD (Oct 9, 2016)

You need to do something, the smoke alone is killing him. You mean he is in a tiny cage with no perches, so he just sits on the bottom of this tiny cage all day long, everyday? With no toys? And I'm assuming that she never takes him out either? 

I don't care who's feelings get hurt, that's neglect and abuse. The bird is self-harming and needs to get out of there ASAP! No toys, no attention, a Quaker parrot will go crazy from boredom, no exercise, and no interaction...I hope she feeds him and gives him clean water every day.

Take him, get him out of there, get him an appropriate cage with perches, lots of toys, treats, and quarantine him in a room separate from your cockatiels for at least a month. I have a male Quaker that is almost a year old and a cockatiel that is 8 months, they don't particularly like each other but they just tolerate each other. But I never let them together unsupervised, however they both have huge cages, play stands, and are usually out with me so it's a much different situation. The cigarette smoke is literally killing him, that I guarantee, and locking him in a room inside that cage and turning the lights out and shutting the door is awful. Why does she even have him or want him? I'm not trying to be mean, but that's neglect and abuse, and the bird deserves a much better life. Your birds don't necessarily have to get along, they shouldn't be left out alone unsupervised anyway, so it's just a matter of if you're willing to take him. But something has to be done.


"Dance like nobody's watching..."


----------



## maddienaidan (Jan 25, 2017)

EllenD said:


> You need to do something, the smoke alone is killing him. You mean he is in a tiny cage with no perches, so he just sits on the bottom of this tiny cage all day long, everyday? With no toys? And I'm assuming that she never takes him out either?
> 
> I don't care who's feelings get hurt, that's neglect and abuse. The bird is self-harming and needs to get out of there ASAP! No toys, no attention, a Quaker parrot will go crazy from boredom, no exercise, and no interaction...I hope she feeds him and gives him clean water every day.
> 
> ...


I agree. Its really a matter now of if she will give him up. I spoke to her and she's thinking about it. I believe she used to spend lots of time with her but her health has declined so much and I think generally she is not educated on the care of birds. So hopefully she will let me take her. I've also offered to help her get her to parrot rescue if that was option for her. She really will need someone experienced.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------

